# I need some info on Miami



## writerinCA (Jul 16, 2011)

I am writing a script of a tv show and one of the characters moves to the west coast from Miami. I have never been to Miami so I would like some basic info such as do people who live there have a southern accent? What is Miami like? How's the weather? The culture? Thanks!


----------



## writerinCA (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## writerinCA (Aug 4, 2011)

Please?


----------



## writerinCA (Dec 11, 2011)

please help


----------



## redrock (Dec 13, 2011)

Miami definitely there will be no Southern accent. Northern Floridians, i.e. in Jacksonville, will be more likely to have a Southern accident. Miami is much more cosmopolitan. There are a lot of people from the northeast there, there is also a very heavy Hispanic and Caribbean flavor, very multicultural. It is very hot in Miami, very crowded, the traffic is terrible and people generally want to get out of there. Although South Beach is fun for a while.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 13, 2011)

More canals than Venice. A lot of ex-pat Cubans. Parts of it look like a film set, other parts like any other run down city outskirts. I would expect extremes of wealth and poverty.


----------



## writerinCA (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2012)

dexter, in her shoes, something about mary, tony montano, miami vice


----------

